# Some of my props



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

I started tearing down my props when I realized that I didn't have any pictures.

Tell me what you all think. Sorry for the poor quality and sorry, no vid's.

Electric Chair:

Motion sensor activated: red lights flicker, strobe under helmet flashes, small vibration to upper torso, sound, smoke & the eyes move.










Tombstone: 
Borrowed the idea from this site (thanks). Wood frame with styrofoam facade. Wiper motor driven









Ground Breaker (another idea borrowed)









My costume: $30 from Walgreens. I built a PVC frame for it so it was about 7' tall.









Last is probably my favorite prop. This guy is mounted on top of an Radio Controlled car. It's great for chasing the kids down the sidewalk.


----------



## badmojo (Aug 28, 2009)

The R/C car is a great idea.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

real cool bet you had a great halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO about the remote controlled zombie - I would have loved seeing that guy chasing someone down a sidewalk


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they all look great..
what did you use for material in your breaker? it looks good..
yup that would be fun chasing kids hahah


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Lilly.

The torso is a T-shaped pvc frame. The base of the cover is a white trashbag, loosely draped over the T, then mildly hit with a heat gun. The color is from brown wood stain messily applied with a paint brush. I then glued some brown cheesecloth over the torso and hit that with stain as well.

The head is a cardboard skull I picked up at a local store. I used the cheesecloth and stain on it too.

I was happily surprised to see how creepy it looked. With the movement, sound and lighting, both adults and kids were creeped out by it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, Rascal. Please tell me you have video of the zombie on the R/C car chasing ToTs.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Spooky. I wish I did have a video, I really do. I was so busy trying to dial in the lights and tend to party guests that I never got a chance to slow down until well after the treating had stopped.

Funny thing is that the R/C guy really did a number on the teenagers. Last year was my first for this prop and without fail, it really, really scares them. 

The trick is in the timing, let them look at it as a static prop all they want, then as they walk away, chase them down. We would laugh to tears each and every time.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I always love a good electric chair. All your stuff looks really good. I have a funny idea that there will be a few people from this forum (myself included) mounting different props on rc cars for next year to chase kids down the street, that's a great idea


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

they all look awesome! and yes an RC car + a prop ='s greatness. That is Soooo on my to do list.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

One tip. Weight is the true enemy with the R/C prop. I've noticed a difference in battery life with just a pound or two more of weight.

My goal for next year is to use a larger size battery to extend the life. As it is, I am swapping out between three batteries to keep it going non-stop. Speed isn't an issue generally speaking - acceleration is hurt by weight, but not top speed.

For this guy, I have a minimal pvc frame and use chicken wire to give the body shape. 

Aside from the actual weight, centering the weight was also something to keep in mind.

Looking forward to see some remote controlled props next year!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice collection of props!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work they all look great. I get such a thrill out of seeing everyones hard work.


----------

